# Tibor Drag knobs gen 1 vs Gen 2



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

@LowHydrogen On Riptide and Gulfstream it is a direct swap but on Everglades you need a new draw bar and the drag knob.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

TheAdamsProject said:


> @LowHydrogen On Riptide and Gulfstream it is a direct swap but on Everglades you need a new draw bar and the drag knob.


Awesome, thanks for the info.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

TheAdamsProject said:


> @LowHydrogen On Riptide and Gulfstream it is a direct swap but on Everglades you need a new draw bar and the drag knob.


Do you know if Tibor will sell me the bar I would need to convert?


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

The spool kit comes with a drag bar. It's $70.


----------



## TidalFly (Sep 1, 2015)

Any plans for the Gen 1 Everglades knobs once you swap? I’ve got Gen 2 knob on my Everglades but would prefer Gen 1 and you can’t get form Tibor anymore...


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

TidalFly said:


> Any plans for the Gen 1 Everglades knobs once you swap? I’ve got Gen 2 knob on my Everglades but would prefer Gen 1 and you can’t get form Tibor anymore...


What color is your Everglades? I may be interested in a trade if you're interested. Sounds like we would need to trade draw bars as well.


----------



## TidalFly (Sep 1, 2015)

Was just thinking the same thing...mine is the gold as well, but it is the newer gen reel so it is as shiny gold as your original ones. Mine isn’t the satin finish they offer now, the new gold just doesn’t look quite as polished/shinyif as the original. wouldn’t think there would be a noticeable difference with just the drag knob.


----------



## TidalFly (Sep 1, 2015)

Not as shiny*


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

TidalFly said:


> Not as shiny*


Copy that, I'll send you a PM.


----------

